

Npm outage post-mortem - Spiritus
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/npm-post-mortem-01-24/

======
ozh
Getting fed-up with "post-mortem". It seems like this term is now everywhere,
it's turned into a nerd analysis buzzword.

